
Thousands take to Hong Kong streets to protest new extradition laws - kimsk112
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-politics-extradition/thousands-take-to-hong-kong-streets-to-protest-new-extradition-laws-idUSKCN1S405E
======
FredFS456
Hong Kong has not been a true democracy for a long time. The elections are
rigged by the use of "special interest seats" in parliament (I'm not sure if
this is the official translation) which are overwhelmingly won by the party
that is backed by mainland China.

~~~
culturestate
Hong Kong has _never_ been a democracy. The British appointed governors and
the CCP retains the de facto ability to do so as well (though as a local
appeasement process they choose not to do this outright and instead allow
public vote amongst an approved group of candidates.)

